# Spotify Playlist won't show up



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Pardon me if this has been posted before. I searched all threads containing the subject "spotify" and didn't see anything related to my issue. 

A friend of mine sent me a Spotify playlist that she created. I opened it and can play it on my phone, and I "liked" it. It shows up in the Playlists section of my Spotify App if I close it and open and navigate back. But it doesn't show up in my car. 

I only have one other playlist liked, and it's a Spotify curated one, which shows up on both my phone and in the car. Not sure if these types of playlists can show up on both? I tried logging out and logging back in on the car, but that didn't work. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Well, I'm happy to report that 2020.44.10.1 solved this problem! Now I can view shared playlists, yay!


----------

